# Unser erstes Mal (oder als Gravel noch nicht Gravel hieß)



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

Ein Jahr ohne Alpencross? Schon traurig, aber halt den Umständen geschuldet...

Ein Jahr ohne Tourbericht? Geht gar nicht 

Wenn keine neuen Abenteuer möglich sind, schwelgt man halt in Erinnerungen an die Alten. Und so bin ich auf die Bilder unserer ersten Transalp gestoßen, aus einer Zeit, in der Gravel noch nicht Gravel hieß (und wir trotzdem gravelmäßig unterwegs waren).

Ist zwar schon 10 Jahre her, aber ich werde mich beim Schreiben bestimmt wieder an einiges erinnern.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr dabei seid und ein bisschen Leben in den Bericht bringt...


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

*Vorgeschichte*

Da wir eigentlich vom Rennradfahren und Bergwandern kommen, war es irgendwie auch naheliegend, mal über eine Kombination von Radl und Berg nachzudenken. 
Neben den Rennrädern hatten wir für Alltagswege unsere Trekkingbikes, mit denen wir in unseren heimischen Mittelgebirgen gemischte Touren auf Asphalt, Schotter und leichten Trails fuhren.

Nun wussten wir ja vom Bergwandern in den Alpen, dass die wenigsten Steige für ein solches Radl geeignet wären und begaben uns so auf die Suche nach einer geeigneten Strecke, die genügend Bergfeeling versprach und trotzdem einigermaßen fahrbahr erschien.

So stieß ich nach einiger Recherche auf einen Bericht über ein Jedermann-Rennen quer durch die Alpen von Mittenwald an den Gardasee. Der Autor (ein gewisser Herr Stanciu) erklärte dort, dass die Strecke so gewählt sei, dass ein Motorrad mit Arzt dem Fahrerfeld stets folgen könne. Das hörte sich schon mal gut an und ich wähnte mich in der Sicherheit, dass ein Trekkingrad dann auch nicht völlig fehl am Platz sein kann 

Der Einwand meiner radelnden Vereinskollegen, dass wir angesichts der geplanten Strecke zumindest mal über eine Federgabel oder Scheibenbremsen nachdenken sollten, wurde geflissentlich ignoriert. 

Das Frühjahr verbrachte ich dann mit dem Erwerb und dem Studium von 10 fetten Kompass-Karten (ich glaub die haben alleine 1 kg gewogen ).

Gepäcktechnisch war ich eigentlich tiefenentspannt. Wir waren zuvor in Norwegen mit dem Radl mit komplettem Camingkabinett unterwegs (mit Angelausrüstung und Fön, kein Scheiß!), so dass ich hocherfreut über die lediglich 2 Packtaschen am Gepäckträger war, lag doch das Gesamtgewicht von Radl (rd. 15 kg) und Gepäck (rd. 11 kg) *deutlichst* unter 30 kg.   

Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich sagen, dass so viel Naivität gepaart mit einer anspruchsvollen Transalp-Challenge-Route nur zu folgendem Ergebnis führen kann: 

Man hasst es - oder man liebt es. Dazwischen gibt es nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

*Die Räder*

Trekkingrahmen ALU (hardtail)
Starrgabel
Antrieb: Rohloff Speedhub 14-Gang Getriebenabe
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 Felgenbremse
28 x 1,75 Reifen (Schwalbe Marathon)
Gepäckträger Tubus Cargo
Schutzblech hinten
Sattel Brooks mit Doppelstahlfeder (ein bisschen Komfort für bergab )

also eigentlich 29er-Gravel-bikes


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

*Die Strecke*

Mittenwald - Karwendeltal - Hochalmsattel - Plumssattel - Achensee - Inntal - Geiseljoch - Pfitscherjoch - Rodenegger Alm - Limojoch - Pralongia - Pordoijoch - Passo Lusia - Val Venegia - Malga Tognola - Passo Cinque Croci - Kaiserjägerweg - Folgaria - Etschtal - Gardasee


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

*TAG 1 Mittenwald - Maurach am Achensee*

Start am Parkplatz am Busbahnhof in Mittenwald. Räder aus dem Auto, Radlklamotten an, Gepäcktaschen ans Heck, 5 x kontrolliert, ob auch alles dabei ist und los geht's...






Noch recht schattig aber mit Blick auf blauen Himmel und Berge in der Morgensonne geht es entlang der Isar erst mal Richtung Scharnitz.





Während auf dem ersten kurzen Abschnitt noch viel Verkehr und Besiedlung vorherrscht, ändert sich die Szenerie schlagartig, wenn man in Scharnitz die Isar verlässt und dem Karwendelbach folgt.  





Ein wunderschönes Tal mit hochaufragenden schroffen Gipfeln, so gut wie kein Verkehr und wohltuende Stille, die vom leisen Plätschern des Karwendelbaches eingerahmt wird.  





In sanfter Steigung geht es immer tiefer hinein ins Karwendel. Am Horizont erspähen wir den ersten Übergang dieser Transalp: Den Hochalmsattel





Schneller als erwartet sind wir oben am Karwendelhaus...





...an welchem die Mountainbikes deutlich in der Überzahl sind.





Langsam wird es etwas voller auf der Piste hoch zum Karwendelhaus. Wir kommen mit einigen bikern ins Gespräch, die uns auf unsere fetten Gepäcktaschen ansprechen und neugierig sind, wo wir damit hinwollen. Auf meine Auskunft ernte ich zumeist nachsichtiges Lächeln oder ungläubiges Staunen. 
Na ja, bislang war es wirklich kein Hexenwerk und nichts, was man nicht auch mit unseren Rädern machen könnte...





Hinter dem Hochalmsattel wird der Blick frei auf die Lalidererwände und die Ladizalpe. Dann geht es in die erste Abfahrt.





Der grobe Schotter ist natürlich schon arg rutschig, zumal durch die schweren Gepäcktaschen kaum Last ans Vorderrad kommt. Die auf 4 bar aufgepumpten 1,75er Reifen springen wie zwei Flummis über die Steine und die Felgenbremsen haben alle Mühe, das Gespann zu verlangsamen. 
Das Schöne dabei ist: Wir kennen es in dem Moment gar nicht anders und sind einfach nur berauscht von der tollen Kulisse und dem Gefühl, dass wir mit eigener Muskelkraft in die Berge eintauchen.





Es geht am kleinen Ahornboden vorbei und runter an den Rissbach.





Die Kulisse im Risstal Richtung Eng bleibt durchgehend spektakulär...





...und der Weg wird zunehmend von schönen Ahornbäumen begleitet.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Januar 2021)

Lese hier gern mit. Da kommen auch bei mir schöne Erinnerungen hoch, allerdings noch aus Zeiten, wo gar keine Bikes im Karwendel unterwegs waren.
Bin mal gespannt, wie ihr fahrtechnisch mit Euren Trekkingbikes so durchgekommen seid. Falls gut, könnte die Strecke ja zum Klassiker für ne Gravel-Transalp werden.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2021)

...da bin ich doch gerne dabei - zumal ich zunehmend unter Lockdownkoller leide und ich schon meinen ersten Hirnfurz 2021 begraben musste 

Danke für die Ablenkung


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie ihr fahrtechnisch mit Euren Trekkingbikes so durchgekommen seid.


Also von Fahrtechnik will ich da nicht sprechen. Die Herausforderung war, bergab auf dem Sattel zu bleiben


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also von Fahrtechnik will ich da nicht sprechen. Die Herausforderung war, bergab auf dem Sattel zu bleiben


Das dürfte bei den Gravellern ja kaum anders sein - mal abgesehen von besseren Bremsen


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und ich schon meinen ersten Hirnfurz 2021 begraben musste


Was ist das und wie begräbt man das?


----------



## nightwolf (5. Januar 2021)

Ha schoene Bilder, dort war ich auch schon oft, wenns auch zum groessten Teil lang her ist.
Zuletzt bei der Singlespeed Alpenexpedition an Christi Himmelfahrt 2019


cschaeff schrieb:


> (...) Die Herausforderung war, bergab auf dem Sattel zu bleiben


Unsere groesste Herausforderung waren 70km Umleitung aussenrum flach, Asphalt, mit unter 4m Gang 😆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2021)

<<Was war das>>> 

Ich hatte die schizophrene Idee mir einen Chinacarbonrahmen zu kaufen und ein leichtes 29er, starr zusammenzuschrauben, sozusagen Gravel für Arme (da ich mit diesen Dropbars nicht klar komme und ich Bremsen haben will, an die ich drankomme ohne mir eine Acht ins Kreuz drehen zu müssen  ) und damit wär ich ja hier voll im Thema


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2021)

Da fahr ich auch mal mit, bin gespannt... 🙂


----------



## soundfreak (5. Januar 2021)

Gerne dabei - danke schon jetzt für den Bericht!

Wenn du das mit dieser Ausrüstung gut geschafft hast, wäre es wohl auch für unsere ü55 Truppe im Verein eine schöne Sache ☺  (muss ja nicht gleich deine komplette Tour sein).


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

weiter mit Tag 1...

Wir fahren nicht bis nach hinten in die Eng zum großen Ahornboden, sondern biegen kurz vorher links ab zum zweiten Anstieg des Tages.





Das Wegerl zieht sich in einigen Serpentinen durch weitläufiges Almgelände Richtung Plumssattel (am Ende des Zick-Zack-Weges).





Kurz unter dem Plumssattel machen wir Rast an der urigen Plumsjochhütte, die offenbar auch von anderen Bergradlern geschätzt wird.





Die Hüner warten auf das Krümelmonster.





Die drei Kehren hoch zum Joch sind mit aufgefülltem Kalorien- und Koffeinspeicher schnell erledigt...





...und schon graveln wir Richtung Gernalm hinab.





Der Schotterweg beginnt mit zahmer Steigung, wird dann aber schnell recht steil.





Wieder eine rutschige Angelegenheit, nicht so grobschottrig wie vom Hochalmsattel, dafür steiler und rolliger. Ein bisschen wie auf rohen Eiern tasten wir uns langsam nach unten...





...bis uns ein veritabler Stoß aus einem Schiffshorn daran erinnert, dass wir bald den größten See Tirols erreichen: Den Achensee.

Was ein Kontrast: Stundenlang in der einsamen Bergwelt und dann eine Seepromenade mit dem kompletten Budenzauber 





Quartier beziehen wir in einer Frühstückspension in Maurach am unteren Ende des Achensees.





*Fazit zum Tag 1*

70 km und 1.750 Hm
Start in Mittenwald ist super, weil man direkt in die wilde Bergwelt des Karwendel startet. Man wird sofort eingefangen von dieser grandiosen Kulisse und die Felswände sind schon spektakulär. Nicht umsonst hat sich Hermann Buhl in den Lalidererwänden auf seine Nanga-Parbat Erstbesteigung vorbereitet.

Fahrradtechnisch alles im Lot. Die Abfahrten haben wir gut überstanden, mann muss allerdings schon sehr auf der Hut sein und präzise bremsen und lenken. Die starren Böcke verzeihen keine Fehler 

Trotzdem ein tolles Erlebnis. Wir waren uns ja auch nicht 100% sicher, ob unser Plan mit den Trekkingrädern und den schweren Gepäcktaschen aufgeht. Aber nach dem ersten Tag können wir uns gut vostellen, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## HaegarHH (5. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich dabei    ... ich als Dauerschisser sobald es nach meinem Gefühl "ausgesetzt" wird und zukünftiger Hardtailfahrer hätte da durchaus auch Interesse an einer "Gravelroute" ... ich lasse mich jedenfalls mal überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (5. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> aus einer Zeit, in der Gravel noch nicht Gravel hieß (und wir trotzdem gravelmäßig unterwegs waren)


Aha - quasi zurück aus der Zukunft 
So langsam ahne ich, wie Ihr das mit dem mega Wetter immer hinkriegt


----------



## cjbffm (5. Januar 2021)

Also ich bin ja überhaupt kein Bergfahrer, aber wenn ich das so lese - ts, ts, ts!! 

Alles nur in in zwei Packtaschen... 

Was meint ihr Dummerchen nur, warum es Vorderradtaschen gibt??? 

Ne, ganz im Ernst. Ich bin auch schon mit nur zwei Hinterradtaschen losgezogen, und es waren nur die Niederlande!! Aber sogar bei den steilen Auf- und Abfahrten dort (also runter / rauf vom / auf den Deich oder durch eine Unterführung  ) habe ich gemerkt, wie falsch beladen ich war.
Schön ist es vor allem aufwärts, wenn es den Bock so nach hinten zieht, daß das Vorderrad abhebt. 

Eine Schotterstrecke in den Alpen oder zu einer Alm hinauf - auf diese Art nie!!! (Zumal mit Mittelzugbremsen - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.) 

Allerdings sind schon Leute vor 50 Jahren per Rad durch die Welt gezogen, für die wären solche Dinge nicht nur Luxusprobleme gewesen, die hätten gar nicht gewußt, worüber wir hier überhaupt reden. Und sie sind trotzdem bis nach Indien oder sonst wohin gekommen. 


- Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Was meint ihr Dummerchen nur, warum es Vorderradtaschen gibt???


Wir haben sogar lowrider für vorne, aber ich hab der Befestigung an der Gabel nicht so recht getraut...



cjbffm schrieb:


> Eine Schotterstrecke in den Alpen oder zu einer Alm hinauf - auf diese Art nie!!!


Ja, es geht schon schnell vorne hoch  Also Sattelnase absenken und schön nach vorne lehnen. Ich glaub meine Rückenstrecker waren noch nie so gut gedehnt, wie nach diesem Urlaub 



cjbffm schrieb:


> Allerdings sind schon Leute vor 50 Jahren per Rad durch die Welt gezogen...


Ich habe zu Weihnachten das Buch "Rough stuff cycling in the alps" bekommen und verschlungen. Dagegen war unser Trip spätrömisch-dekadentes wellness-biking


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> spätrömisch-dekadentes wellness-biking


der ist gut   
bin dabei


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Aha - quasi zurück aus der Zukunft
> So langsam ahne ich, wie Ihr das mit dem mega Wetter immer hinkriegt


Ein halber Tag Regen kommt noch - versprochen


----------



## Mausoline (5. Januar 2021)

Huhu, hallo, nee  Blick zurück - schee  bin natürlich dabei

MIttenwald war 2004 damals auch der Start für unsere erste Transalp. Allerdings ich mit einem HT. Vom Werk aus hätte es Scheibenbremsen gehabt und ich ließ mir Felgenbremsen montieren  neuartiger Krimskrams für was brauch ich das 

Ich war vom Karwendel so begeistert 
Übernachtet haben wir nach der 1. Etappe in der Plumsjochhütte, das werd ich nie vergessen. Grillen war angesagt, da eine Gruppe irgendeine Ausfahrt machte, dementsprechend war allerdings auch die Nacht


----------



## Rudirudi (5. Januar 2021)

_unterschreib_


----------



## cschaeff (6. Januar 2021)

*TAG 2 Maurach - Vorderlanersbach*

Es geht erst mal runter ins Inntal, vorbei an schönen Stillgewässern...





...und herrschaftlichen Schlössern (Renaissance-Schloss Tratzberg).





Im Engadin scheint es ordentlich geregnet zu haben in der Nacht, der Inn führt ordentlich Sediment in seinen grauen Fluten.





Wir statten der schönen Stadt Schwaz einen kleinen Besuch ab. Die eindrucksvollen Fassaden sind Zeugen des erfolgreichen Silberbergbaus, welcher der Stadt im 16. Jahrhundert eine Blütezeit bescherte.





So sieht die Farbe des Inns eigentlich aus. Wird schon wieder 





In Pill decken wir uns nochmal im Supermarkt mit Proviant ein und beginnen dann den langen Anstieg zum Geiseljoch. Im Hintergrund das Karwendel, welches wir gestern durchquerten.





Auf Asphalt geht es durch die langgezogene Ortschaft Weerberg. Stetig gewinnen wir an Höhe (was auch Not tut, wir müssen ja von 500 m auf 2.300 m 😓).





Es ist ganz schön heiß und das Ding zieht sich...





Beim Graveln heißt es: Kühlen Kopf bewahren 





Hinter dem Parkplatz "Innerst" endet die Asphaltstraße und wir können uns ein wenig in die Schatten der Nadelbäume flüchten.





Auf ca. 1.800 m lichtet sich der Wald und gibt den Blick frei auf den letzten Akt.





Wir machen jedoch erst mal ausgiebig Rast in der Weidener Hütte.


----------



## pseudosportler (6. Januar 2021)

Da bleibe ich am Ball, entspricht bis jetzt exakt meinen ersten Alpen Cross von 2006.
Danke fürs mit nehmen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## cschaeff (6. Januar 2021)

Start nach der Kaffepause mit leichten Hindernissen...






Man sieht es ganz gut an der Sitzposition: Wenn man das Vorderrad am Boden halten will, muss man mit dem Oberkörper schon nach vorne. Der Schwerpunkt der Hecktaschen läuft sogar deutlich hinter der Radachse durch.
Wir hatten aber am Morgen beide den Sattel etwas weiter nach vorne geneigt, so ging das ganz gut. Bei ner dicken Plauze wird's natürlich schwierig. Deswegen mein Tip an alle Nachgraveler: Auf die schlanke Linie achten 





Endlich oben...
1.800 HM am Stück sind schon ein ganz schöner Hatscher.
Erfreulicherweise kann man davon sehr viel fahren (ich meine zu erinnern, dass wir die letzten 200 Streckenmeter geschoben haben).





Zu dieser Zeit war das Geiseljoch noch zünftig mit diesem prächtigen...Gerippe...geschmückt. War die eigentlich schon immer so kahl oder kennt die einer in "grün"?





Egal, der Ausblick ist schon mal spektakulär. Ganz anders als im Karwendel, wo die Wände dolomitenartig nahezu senkrecht in die Höhe schießen, haben die Gipfel hier mehr eine Pyramidenform mit grünen Matten bis fast ganz hinauf.





Der Alpenhauptkamm kommt in Sicht, die Gletscher der Zillertaler leuchten zu uns herüber.





Voraus erspähe ich vom Übergang weg S0/S1. Da kommt gravelmäßige Freude auf 





Und ab geht die Lutzi...





Blick Richtung Vallruckalm und auf den dahinter liegenden Truppenübungsplatz Lizum-Walchen.





Die letzten Meter auf kleinem Teersträßchen sind schnell erledigt und wir fliegen nach Vorderlanersbach ein, wo wir Quartier für die zweite Nacht beziehen.





*Fazit zum Tag 2*

55 km und 1.950 Hm

Abfahrt vom Achensee eher unspektakulär, Traverse im Inntal ganz nett auf Radweg aber schon viel Trubel und Verkehr. Aufstieg durch Weerberg bis zum Parkplatz Innerst recht zäh und lang, danach schöner durch den Wald. Tolle Einkehr an der Weidener Hütte und dann sehr schöne Auffahrt (fast alles fahrbar bis zum Joch). Einfache Abfahrt mit tollen Ausblicken auf den Alpenhauptkamm.

Eine klassische Bergfahrt, bei der man in drei Strunden den Wechsel vom quirligen Inntal über die Almen bis ins (fast) menschenleere Gebirge hautnah miterlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2021)

Wir haben am Ende der 2. Etappe in der Weidener Hütte übernachtet. Die war ziemlich voll, weil nachmittags ein Livekonzert eines Jodelmusikers stattfand.
Den Aufstieg über Weerberg hab ich auch noch gut in Erinnerung, da unser 1. AX nach Stanciu geplant und gefahren wurde  Mein Mann bzw. wir haben erst nach unserer Transalp geheiratet  hatte die Karten im Rucksack und ich das Roadbook vom Stanciu am Lenker befestigt. Von hinten gab ich immer die Kommandos "rechts abbiegen" etc., aber richtig fertig gemacht haben mich die Angaben über die Steigungen. Immer wieder waren 0% Steigung angegeben, dabei gings 20% hoch und 20% wieder runter  so in der Art.
Bereits im nächsten Jahr waren wir aber schlauer und haben schon viel mehr selber recherchiert. Vorteilhaft war auch von Anfang an, dass wir die Route schon auf der Karte vorab abgefahren sind  Stanciu hat nämlich immer wieder ab und zu rechts und links verwechselt.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Januar 2021)

Wir hatten auch nach Stanciu geplant, allerdings nur mit der groben Streckenübersicht am PC-Bildschirm und haben dann mehr schlecht als recht den track mit Textmarker in die Kompasskarten übertragen. Die aktuelle Karte hatte ich dann so halb gefaltet in die Lenkertasche gequetscht. 
In den Siedlungen an jeder Kreuzung anzuhalten und die Karte rauszukramen war mir dann irgendwann zu blöd und ich bin mehr nach Sonnenstand und Himmelsrichtung gefahren   
Weiter oben ist es ja dann meist einfach, weil es nur wenige Wege gibt und die Ausschilderung zumeist gut ist.


----------



## PhilP87 (7. Januar 2021)

Da les ich auch mal mit. Schön geschrieben und super Fotos bisher 👍


----------



## cjbffm (7. Januar 2021)

Als bekennender Flachlandfahrer und Um-den-Berg-Fahrer sag' ich: bis jetzt würde ich mir die Strecke auch zutrauen. - Besser gesagt zumuten. 
Nur besser packen würde ich und ich würde mit dem Rad fahren, welches ich mir gerade zusammenkaufe. - Aufbau und Abfahrt in ungewisser Zukunft. 

Aber ich bin gespannt darauf zu lesen, was noch alles kommt...


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2021)

Wir haben die Route auch immer auf die Karten übertragen und da das meist ein richtiges Studium war, hab ich die Tour irgendwann fast im Schlaf gefahren  
Vergleichbar mit den Slalomfahrern, wenn sie vor dem Rennen den Lauf im Kopf durchfahren


----------



## cschaeff (8. Januar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Als bekennender Flachlandfahrer und Um-den-Berg-Fahrer sag' ich: bis jetzt würde ich mir die Strecke auch zutrauen. - Besser gesagt zumuten


Da ich gerade Langeweile habe, gibt es am Ende frische tracks zum runterladen, dann kannst du noch mal überlegen...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Da ich gerade Langeweile habe, gibt es am Ende frische tracks zum runterladen, dann kannst du noch mal überlegen...


... prima, Danke - mit Kartenlesen bin ich nämlich völlig überfordert (bin bekennender Kartendreher und immer total begeistert, wenn ich Leute sehe, die sich an Hand einer Karte orientieren können)


----------



## cschaeff (8. Januar 2021)

*TAG 3 Vorderlanersbach - Ginzling*

Abends schauen wir uns auf unseren Touren immer die Bilder der letzten Tage auf dem Display der Kamera an. So auch gestern abend. Dabei wird einem bewusst, *wieviel* Eindrücke an einem Tag beim Alpencross auf einen einstürmen. Das liegt sicher an der Kombination von recht hoher Geschwindigkeit (im Gegensatz zum Wandern) und Exponiertheit gegenüber Wetter, Gerüchen und Geräuschen (im Gegensatz zum Auto/Zug). Die Erlebnisdichte ist unvergleichlich hoch und heute morgen fühlen wir uns, als wären wir bereits seit einer Woche unterwegs.

Auf Straße rauschen wir erst mal runter nach Finkenberg, wo wir auf der Teufelsbrücke den Tuxbach queren.





Geht ganz schön runter unter der Brücke...





Dann folgen wir dem Zemmbach über die "Schluchtstrecke".

Das Wetter war für heute sehr unbeständig angesagt und es dauert nicht lange, bis uns ein erster heftiger Schauer erwischt, den wir glücklicherweise in einer kleinen Gallerie abwettern können.

Sehe gerade: nicht schlecht das Reflektorgewebe an der Satteltasche - SICHER GRAVELN 

Kurz vor Ginzling erwischt es uns noch einmal und wir beschließen, bei diesem unbeständigen Wetter den Alpenhauptkamm heute nicht anzugreifen, sondern in einer netten Pension einzuchecken, zumal das Wetter für morgen wieder stabiler gemeldet ist.





Doch kaum haben wir unsere Siebensachen aus den Packtaschen gekramt, reißt die Wolkendecke auf und die Sonne blinzelt durch unser Fenster 





Es wird immer besser draußen und die Hummeln in unser beider Hintern summen immer lauter. Bald gibt es kein Halten mehr und wir laufen mit leichtem Marschgepäck durch den Ort.

Oh, ein schöner Weg in ein Seitental (Floitental). Mal schauen, wo der hinführt...





Wird ja immer besser, also weiter.





Boah, leuchtend weißer Gletscher vor blauem Himmel  Da müssen wir hin!





Die Kulisse ist überaus famos und es zieht uns immer weiter in dieses schöne Tal hinein.





Der Floitenkees und die Floitenspitzen.





Wer beäugt da wen?





Für einen erwartet verregneten Tag eine schöne Wendung 





Wir geben uns der Muße und den Details hin.

Putzige Raupe...





Österreichs schönste Baustelle...





Metallic-Käfer





Riesenstein im Talschluss...





Es zieht wieder leicht zu und wir begeben uns an den Abstieg (hab gerade gesehen, dass wir tatsächlich rd. 9 km einfache Strecke ins Tal reingelaufen waren, also 18 km hin und zurück...).

Schöne Architektur am Naturparkhaus in Ginzling.





Kaum im Zimmer, wird es auf einmal wieder finster am Himmel und alle Schleusen öffnen sich.

Die nächsten Bilder sind für dich @Grossvater





Regentropfen so groß wie Tennisbälle 





Wir mussten sogar irgendwann das Fenster zumachen 





*Fazit zum Tag 3*

30 km und 950 Hm, davon 18 km gewandert

Anders als geplant - trotzdem schön


----------



## soundfreak (8. Januar 2021)

Tolle Bilder und Bericht!
Und das nach dieser laaaaangen Zeit ... 😮
TOP 💪👍👍

Willkommene Abwechslung zu den aktuellen ~  -15°C  u. weißem Zeug ...😒

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1966 (9. Januar 2021)

Ganz klar---Abo  
Eure Berichte lesen wir immer sehr gerne.


----------



## cschaeff (11. Januar 2021)

*TAG 4 Ginzling - Mühlbach*

Noch ein bisschen dunstig am Morgen, aber wenigstens alles trocken. Auf schmaler Nebenstrecke geht es auf Asphalt erst mal hoch bis zum Breitlahner...





...wo man auch als Graveler die zwei gefährlichen Tunnel auf einem ganz netten trail umschiffen kann.





Zurück auf der Straße sieht man sich dann diesem bogenförmigen Stahlbetonkoloss gegenüber - die Sperrmauer des Schlegeis-Speichers.





Noch vier Kehren und wir stehen auf der Mauerkrone.





Auf der Krone kann man komplett entlangradeln und einen schaurigen Blick hinab bis zum 130 m tiefen Mauerfuß riskieren.





Das Wasser leuchtet geheimnisvoll türkis-dunkelgrün.





Ein langer Wasserfall zieht am Südosthang des Olperer in Kaskaden bis in dem Zemmgrund hinab. Die Straße unterquert den Wasserfall im letzten Tunnel.





Die kläglichen Reste des Schlegeiskees mit dem Breitnock in Bildmitte.





Ein kleines Stück können wir noch fahren, doch dann heißt es absitzen. Wir sind noch einigermaßen früh und entgehen so dem Trubel, welcher sich hier regelmäßig einstellt.

Kulisse, Autoparkplatz, Kaffeebude - fertig ist das Abenteuer 





Wer sein Gravel liebt, der schiebt 





Wasser rinnt von überall herbei.





Rd. 500 Hm sind jetzt Schieben angesagt. Das Gelände ist stufig, wie auch der Weg...





Zwischendurch gibt es aber immer wieder flachere Abschnitte, in denen man gut verschnaufen kann.





Doch dann geht es wieder zur Sache.





Das Tal ist für den Alpenhauptkamm sehr breit und ausladend und wirkt irgendwie freundlich und hell.
Ob man schon den Süden merkt?





Die hecklastigen Räder über die Steinstufen zu wuchten ist jetzt nicht unbedingt vergnügungssteuerpflichtig, aber wir bekommen viel Aufmunterung und den ein oder anderen kessen Spruch von den Wanderern zu hören.





Der letzte flache Zwischenboden und dahinter der letzte Steilaufschwung.





Blick zurück von fast ganz oben. In Bildmitte leuchtet klitzeklein ein Stück vom Schlegeisspeicher herauf.





Tirol isch lei oans


----------



## isartrails (13. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1186452


Ziemlich genau an der Stelle hab ich mal auf einem AX ein Pärchen mit Trekkingrädern und Gepäcktaschen getroffen, die sich angesichts ihrer hoffnungslosen Lage dazu entschlossen hatten, Räder und Gepäcktaschen getrennt voneinander nach oben zu tragen und die Strecke somit zweimal abzulatschen. Könnte mir irgendwie vorstellen, dass ihr das wart.


----------



## sibu (13. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> und die Strecke somit zwdreimal abzulatschen. Könnte mir irgendwie vorstellen, dass ihr das wart.


Vor dem zweiten "hoch" muss man noch mal runter  . Ist mir auch schon mal passiert, aber bergab beim Übergang vom Fels auf den Gletscher






Aber so lange das noch geht, würde ich die Lage nicht als hoffnungslos bezeichnen.


----------



## cschaeff (13. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau an der Stelle hab ich mal auf einem AX ein Pärchen mit Trekkingrädern und Gepäcktaschen getroffen, die sich angesichts ihrer hoffnungslosen Lage dazu entschlossen hatten, Räder und Gepäcktaschen getrennt voneinander nach oben zu tragen und die Strecke somit zweimal abzulatschen. Könnte mir irgendwie vorstellen, dass ihr das wart.


Nope  
Unsere Gepäcktaschen haben nur bei der Übernachtung den Gepäckträger verlassen...
So doof sich das vielleicht anhört, aber die schweren Taschen hinten erleichtern tatsächlich das Anlupfen vorne. Bei den vielen Stufen echt gut. Und hinten hoch braucht es dann nur ein wenig Armkraft und einen beherzten Griff an den Sattel


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2021)

Bei uns war damals dieser letzte Steilaufschwung frisch geschottert, nein  frisch mit Wacken bestreut.
Mein Mann ist dann voraus um wegen unserer Reservierung vor 18Uhr aufm Pfitscherjochhaus zu sein. Ich war vermutlich ne halbe Std. später oben  hat  gedauert und war ziemlich anstrengend bis ich mit meinen kurzen Beinen und dem Bike über die Wacken drüber gestiegen war.
Die Hütte war voll und draussen sind ne Menge Biker gesessen und haben ihre Bremsscheiben wieder gerichtet. Da war ich froh, dass ich Felgenbremsen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da war ich froh, dass ich Felgenbremsen hatte.


Mein Reden   
Diesen ganzen modernen Krimskrams braucht kein Mensch


----------



## cschaeff (14. Januar 2021)

weiter mit Tag 4

So, der Alpenhauptkamm wäre geschafft 

Die Schiebestrecke hatten wir natürlich auf dem Schirm und auf der Karte in Gedanken zigfach abgeradelt, aber im wahren Leben ist es dann doch immer ganz anders.

Nachdem wir diese Hürde überwunden hatten, waren wir so richtig im Tourmodus angekommen. Die Skepsis und Sorge in Bezug auf das Gelingen wichen endgültig der Neugier und der Vorfreude auf die Dinge, die da kommen.

Darauf erst mal einen Kaffee im Pfitscherjoch-Haus.





Die Landschaft ist sehr beeindruckend da oben. Irgendwie lieblich, grün und hell und zugleich aber gewaltig und erhaben, wie es sich für den Alpenhauptkamm gehört.





Gravelmäßig waren wir ja richtigrum unterwegs  und so konnten wir das Panorama auf der alten Militärstraße genießen.





Blick in das Pfitscher Tal und seine flachen Böden.





Hinter jeder Kehre springen der Hochfeiler und seine Trabanten förmlich in's Blickfeld und erzeugen fast schon eine Überdosis Panorama.





Einfach nur lässig diese Gegend...





Dann geht es auf kleinen Nebenstraßen erst mal das flache Pfitschertal hinunter bis...





...nach Sterzing.

Nette Altstadt und zudem die Möglichkeit, die Packtaschen mit Proviant vollzustopfen.





Ab Sterzing folgen wir der Brenner-Radroute, welche den Brenner mit Bozen in Form eines eigenständigen Radweges verbindet. An der Franzensfeste wird es dann recht eng zwischen der Brennerautobahn und der Brenner Staatsstraße.





Alles in allem ist die Trassenführung aber geschickt gewählt und man kriegt von den Automassen wenig mit. Jedoch gibt es zahlreiche giftige Gegenanstiege, die besonders wehtun, wenn man gedanklich schon am Pfitscherjoch für den Tag mit dem Bergauffahren abgeschlossen hat 

Wir schwenken nach Osten und fahren durch viele Apfelplantagen ins Pustertal hinein.





Dort erblicken wir zu meiner großen Freude "meinen" ersten Berg, den ich als damals 5-jähriger bestiegen habe: Die Eidechsspitze (rechtes Bilddrittel). Wir waren da schon so oft, das fühlt sich immer ein bisschen wie Heimkommen an 





Quartier für die Nacht beziehen wir in Mühlbach.

*Fazit zum Tag 4*

86 km und 1.600 Hm

Kurzweilige Auffahrt zum Schlegeisspeicher, zünftige Schiebestrecke zum Pfitscherjoch in schöner Landschaft, Panoramaorgie am Joch und auf der Abfahrt ins Pfitschertal, "Strecke machen" auf dem Radweg mit vielen Eindrücken am Wegesrand - für Graveler ohne Schiebeallergie eine sehr eindrucksvolle Alpenhauptkammquerung


----------



## AlpeFuori (14. Januar 2021)

Klasse, ihr liefert mir da gerade die Bebilderung zu meiner Gravel-Transalp, geplant für Sommer 2021. Danke euch!


----------



## *Trailsurfer (14. Januar 2021)

Schöne Bilder, die auch bei mir Erinnerungen an die ersten Alpenüberquerungen wecken. 
Bei meiner ersten AÜ in 2001 wurden wir  auf dem Weg zum Fimberpass von der Heidelberger Hütte kommend von einem Dänen (oder war es ein Holländer) im Steckschritt überholt, der sein mit Packtaschen beladenes Fahrrad scheinbar mühelos an uns vorbei schob. Der hatte evtl. sogar einen Dropbar dran. Bin ich mit nicht mehr sicher. Wir waren jedenfalls baff.

Im Karwendel, am Geiseljoch und im Eisacktal waren wir dann ein Jahr später. Die parallel stattfindende Jahrhundertflut zuhause in Sachsen haben wir damals quasi verpasst. Weder auf der Karwendelhütte, der Weidener Hütte noch im Tuxerjochhaus haben wir da bei unseren Übernachtungen irgendetwas mitbekommen. Erst in Gossensass gab es in der Pension Nussbaumer einen Fernseher. Da haben wir nicht schlecht gestaunt.
——
Was mir aber beim Lesen deines Berichts immer wieder unklar ist, sind die Anspielungen aufs Graveln. Ich meine, hieß Mitte der Nuller Jahre Trekkingradfahren nicht auch schon Trekkingradfahren? Oder von mir aus Radwandern. Mit dem was ich unter Gravelbiken verstehe, hat das Gezeigte relativ wenig zu tun.


----------



## cschaeff (17. Januar 2021)

*TAG 5 Mühlbach - Lavarella-Hütte*

Letzte Nacht war Dorffest in Mühlbach und wir mittendrin...

So gegen halb 2 wurde es langsam ruhiger und wir konnten doch noch die Augen zumachen.

Nach dem Frühstück geht es erstmal über die Staumauer der Rienz und auf einer kleinen Asphalttstraße entlang der Rodenegger Siedlungsteile und Höfe.





Hinter dem Eggerhof verläuft die Straße dann durchgehend in schönem Nadelwald.

Die Sonne brennt bereits am Himmel und wir sind froh über den Schatten.





Die Dolomiten kommen näher 





Am Zumis-Parkplatz angekommen ist man erst mal auf Höhe und es beginnt ein famoser Aussichtsbalkon...





...mit lieblichen Weideflächen und Heustadln...





...und tollem Panorama in alle Himmelsrichtungen.





Man weiß gar nicht, wo man zuerst hinschauen soll...





...alles sieht sehr heimelig und einladend aus.





Wir sind so angetan vom schönen Wetter und der lieblichen Umgebung, dass wir die Fahrstraße verlassen und einem kleinen Wiesenweg folgen, der verheißungsvoll direkt auf den Peitlerkofel zuführt. 

Ich sag nur: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten 





Was so lieblich beginnt, entpupppt sich dann als eine echte Härteprüfung für Mensch und Material. Hinter der Kreuzwiesenhütte wuchten wir die schweren Böcke über eine endlos lange, verblockte und durch Viehtritt ramponierte Wiese hinauf. Die Kompass-Karte erweist sich dabei nicht als wirklich hilfreich  





Nach über einstündiger arger Schinderei kommen wir dann zum Glück wieder wieder in Gravel-Terrain 

Im Hintergrund der Alpenhauptkamm mit den leuchtenden Gletschern des Möseler und des Turnerkamp.





In Bildmitte die Kreuzwiesenhütte und dahinter der Tiefe Einschnitt des Eisacktals.





Wir haben jetzt erstmal den höchsten Punkt erreicht und erblicken unser (eigentlich geplantes) Tagesziel: St. Vigil und im Hintergrund die sagenumwobene Fanes.


----------



## cschaeff (17. Januar 2021)

Auf schönen kleinen Wegerln (anfangs Schotter)...





...später Asphalt geht es mit mehreren kleinen Zwischenanstiegen über Onach und Welschellen hinab ins Gadertal und dann gleich wieder hinauf nach St. Vigil, das wir gegen 16:00 Uhr erreichen.





Eigentlich war der Plan, in St. Vigil zu übernachten.

Das Wetter ist aber noch viel zu schön, um sich unter ein Dach zu begeben und wir haben trotz der Schinderei am Mittag noch überschüssige Energie.

Ein Blick auf die Karte und die Etappe des nächsten Tages zeigt eine kleine Hütte im Herzen der Fanes: Die Lavarella-Hütte.

Kurzer Anruf._ 
Ja, ist noch was frei. Für heute Abend? Sie wollen __jetzt noch__ mit dem Radl von St. Vigil heraufkommen? Sie wissen, dass das fast 1.000 Höhenmeter sind?_

Wir bekommen das Zimmer, müssen aber versprechen, noch mal anzurufen, wenn wir die Pederu-Hütte erreicht haben (liegt auf dem Weg).

Also noch schnell zwei Apfelstrudel und einen Cappuccino vertilgt und los geht es durch das spektakuläre Tamersc-Tal.       





Beeindruckende Felswände säumen das schmale Tal auf beiden Seiten.





Zwischenziel erreicht: Pederü-Hütte. Der Hüttenwirt in der Lavarella-Hütte ist mit unserer Zwischenzeit zufrieden und nimmt die Essensbestellung gleich telefonisch auf  





Die Schatten werden länger und die Felsen beginnen schon ein wenig zu glühen.





Eine steile Gravelpiste zieht in zahlreichen Kehren Richtung Himmel. Die Pederu-Hütte wird schnell kleiner.





Eine regelrechte Mondlandschaft hier oben. Auf der Rodenegger Alm hatten wir auf gleicher Höhe sattgrüne Wiesen und hier nur Fels, Geröll und ein paar Latschenkiefern.





Abendstimmung in den Bergen ist einfach was Tolles.





Der Mann ist:

TOTAL FERTIG 
und
TOTAL GLÜCKLICH 





Es ist eine einzigartige Stimmung hier oben. Wir sind angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit die einzigen Menschen weit und breit.





Und natürlich kann in so einer Gegend keine normale Kuh auftauchen, sondern nur solch ein Fabeltier (fehlt nur noch das dritte Horn in der Mitte...).





Dann erspähen wir nach einer letzten steilen Rampe endlich unser Nachtquartier. Reicht jetzt auch langsam mit der Schinderei...





Wir kriegen sogar eine Zweibett-Kammer 

Abgefahren ist das Waschbecken: Mini-klein, aber aus einem massiven Steinblock herausgearbeitet - ein echtes Kunstwerk.

Nach dem leckeren Abendesssen und einem kleinen Verdauungsspaziergang zum nahegelegenen See fallen wir erschöpft und erfüllt in die Federn. Wir sind uns beide einig, dass wir an einem einzigen Tag wohl noch nie so viele unterschiedliche Eindrücke und Erlebnisse hatten.





*Fazit zum Tag 5*

67 km und 2.900 Hm

Etwas zähe Auffahrt bis zum Zumis-Parkplatz, superschöne Panoramastrecke auf der Rodenegger-Alm, unnötige Schinderei von der Kreuzwiesenhütte bis zum Jakobsstöckl (das geht besser), kurzweilige Abfahrt ins Gadertal, zähe Auffahrt bis nach St. Vigil auf Autostraße. Von St. Vigil bis zur Lavarella-Hütte dann beeindruckende Auffahrt im Felsenmeer der Fanes. Die Ankunft und die Übernachtung in der Lavarella-Hütte waren ein echtes highlight


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2021)

da habt ihr es euch aber gegeben mit den Kisten


----------



## p100473 (17. Januar 2021)

Da muss ich schon mal sagen: was du deiner Frau so zugemutet hast bzw.sie sich selbst zugemutet hat!!
das ist ja schon ein Hammer! Fährt sie jetzt immer noch mit dir? Zumal mit diesen Bikes!
2.000 hm war ich mit meiner Frau auch schon unterwegs. Aber 2.900 hm mit Packtaschen kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. warum habt ihr dann nicht unten in der Pederü Hütte übernachtet?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Da muss ich schon mal sagen: was du deiner Frau so zugemutet hast bzw.sie sich selbst zugemutet hat!!
> das ist ja schon ein Hammer! Fährt sie jetzt immer noch mit dir? Zumal mit diesen Bikes!
> 2.000 hm war ich mit meiner Frau auch schon unterwegs. Aber 2.900 hm mit Packtaschen kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. warum habt ihr dann nicht unten in der Pederü Hütte übernachtet?



Wieso er seiner Frau, wohl eher andersum:



cschaeff schrieb:


> Der Mann ist:
> 
> TOTAL FERTIG



Dass seine Frau total fertig wäre, steht da nicht.


----------



## soundfreak (18. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Fährt sie jetzt immer noch mit dir? Zumal mit diesen Bikes!



Auch bei seiner letzten tour 2019 ab wörgl war eine ziemlich ähnlich trainierte blonde frau dabei - ich vermute die beziehung hat die damalige monsteretappe überstanden  😍❤👌

Da gehört schon einiges Training - Ausdauer u. Willenskraft (Sturheit 😈😉) dazu, jahr für jahr so schöne u. anstrengende runden zu machen 👍👍👍

Durch die Bank auch erstklassige detailreiche Berichte mit wunderbaren Bildern !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (18. Januar 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Auch bei seiner letzten tour 2019 ab wörgl war eine ziemlich ähnlich trainierte blonde frau dabei - ich vermute die beziehung hat die damalige monsteretappe überstanden 😍❤👌


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. So genau verfolge ich das ja nicht. War mehr spaßeshalber gemeint  .
ABER ich kenne so manche Stimmungslage, wenn ich eine Tour geplant habe und die Bedingungen/hm waren dann ein wenig anders....
Jedenfalls finde ich 2.900 hm mit Packtaschen eine super reife Leistung! Sind ja keine Leistungssportler!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2021)

Manche Teams sind einfach nur gut


----------



## cschaeff (18. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dass seine Frau total fertig wäre, steht da nicht.


Endlich jemand, der meine Lage versteht  

Ich war wirklich fertig. Meine Frau war noch nicht auf der allerletzten Rille.


----------



## cschaeff (18. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. So genau verfolge ich das ja nicht. War mehr spaßeshalber gemeint  .
> ABER ich kenne so manche Stimmungslage, wenn ich eine Tour geplant habe und die Bedingungen/hm waren dann ein wenig anders....
> Jedenfalls finde ich 2.900 hm mit Packtaschen eine super reife Leistung! Sind ja keine Leistungssportler!


Alles gut. Ist ja 10 Jahre her. Wir sind immer noch verheiratet und Touren fahren wir auch noch zusammen   

Was bei den Höhenmetern hilft, sind natürlich schon die Asphaltkilometer rauf zur Rodenegger Alm und später dann nach St. Vigil und weiter zur Pederü. Das rollt schon ganz anders als mit dem Enduro auf trails berghoch. 

Ich verfolge gerne eure (hammerharten) Touren hier im Forum! Ein Lob aus deinem Mund adelt uns natürlich regelrecht  Vielen Dank!


----------



## cschaeff (20. Januar 2021)

*TAG 6 Lavarella-Hütte - Moena*

Nach einer langen, erholsamen Nacht in frischer Bergluft und nach leckerem Frühstück satteln wir gegen 9 Uhr die Radl und verlassen unser ausgesprochen schönes Quartier.






Zum Aufwärmen geht es erst mal zünftig bergauf zum Limojoch und weiter vorbei am Limosee und an der Großfanes Hütte.





Wir sind heute (2021) immer noch begeistert von der irren Landschaft da oben, aber an diesem schönen Sommertag vor 10 Jahren konnten wir unser Glück kaum fassen...

Schicke Pferdchen lassen sich das saftige Gras schmecken.





Der Piz Taibun im Morgennebel.





Eine Landschaft und eine Gravelpiste, wie man sie sich schöner nicht erträumen könnte  





Hinter jeder Kurve und Kuppe wartet eine neue spektakuläre Aussicht.





Es ist so gut wie keiner unterwegs und so können wir diese Felsriesen nahezu ungestört bestaunen.





Dann taucht am Horizont auch noch der höchste der Dolomitengipfel auf: Die Marmolada mit ihrer vergletscherten Nordseite.

Es ist so schön da oben, dass es schon fast kitschig ist 





Kurz vor dem Col de Locia queren wir das Bächlein und sind super glücklich, dass sich der Weg durch die Fanes bisher so einfach gestaltet und das meiste fahrbahr ist.





Die Kenner unter euch werden wissen, dass wir kurz nach dieser Stelle doch irgendwie Zweifel hatten, ob wir auf dem richtigen Weg unterwegs sind...


----------



## p100473 (20. Januar 2021)

Geniale Bilder und geniale Landschaft!
Und nochmals super dass ihr das so gut zusammen bewältigt habt. Und fast immer perfektes Bike Wetter! Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## cschaeff (21. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Und fast immer perfektes Bike Wetter! Wie macht ihr das?


Vielleicht haben wir einfach Glück?

Vielleicht besänftigen wir den Wettergott, weil wir *immer* mit Schutzblechen unterwegs sind?

Weil wir sehr kurzfristig planen und nur bei stabiler Wetterlage aufbrechen?

Habe schon einige Regenfahrten erlebt, aber da bleibt dann auch der Fotoapparat im Gefrierbeutel


----------



## cschaeff (21. Januar 2021)

Für alle, die den trail vom Col de Locia nicht kennen:
Man verlässt die liebliche Hochfläche durch eine kleine Holztür und findet sich unmittelbar auf einem schmalen Steig wieder. Rechts ein Geländer, was den Absturz ins Bodenlose abwenden soll, links die aufragende Felswand. Der Untergrund ist blankes Dolomitgestein mit teils 50 cm hohen Stufen und gelegentlicher Schotterauflage, damit man auch noch so richtig schön ins Rutschen kommt. Der Weg vernichtet in dieser Manier auf dem ersten Kilometer ca. 300 Hm (Anfangs oberes S3 und nach unten dann langsam in Richtung S2).

Für den durchschnittlichen Graveler also eher herausfordernd 

Bei uns kam an diesem Samstagmorgen noch hinzu, dass wir just zu der Zeit unterwegs waren, als Heerscharen von Italienern an der Capanna Alpina zu ihrem Ausflug in die Fanes starteten und uns auf dem schmalen Steig entgegenkamen 

Was hatten die einen Spaß, als sie uns Bekloppte mit Klickschühchen und 25 kg Trekkingbikes beim Kampf gegen die Schwerkraft beobachteten 

In Deutschland hätten uns die ganzen Oberlehrer vermutlich gesteinigt - hier gab es für uns nur aufmunternde Worte und viel Fröhlichkeit 

Ich mache generell schon viele Fotos, aber bei dem Abstieg musste ich alle Kraft und Konzentration zusammennehmen. Hier sind wir schon unten am großen Parkplatz bei Armenterola.






Mund abputzen -Durchschnaufen - und weiter geht es in Richtung Pralongia-Hochfläche.





Das riesige Wiesenplateau auf ca. 2.000 m bietet feinstes Panorama in die umliegenden Dolomitenriesen.

Hier der Blick zurück in die Fanes.





Eine schöne Gravelpiste zieht einmal quer über die nur sehr spärlich bewaldete Hochfläche..





Das Wetter ist so la la, die Bewölkung nimmt schon merklich zu...





...und so können wir nicht alle umliegenden Gipfel in voller Pracht bestaunen.





Trotzdem eine sehr schöne, lichte Almlandschaft mit zu allen Seiten gefälligem Panorama  





Wir rollen hinab nach Arabba und nehmen dort die Seilbahn zur Porta Vescovo.

Eigentlich war geplant, von da in den Bindelweg einzusteigen, aber der Blick nach Süden ist alles andere als einladend - nahezu keine Sicht. Es beginnt bei böigem Wind leicht zu Regnen und die Temperatur geht rapide Richtung einstellig. Mit uns sind zwei Mountainbiker hochgefahren (so mit richtig breiten Reifen, Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen) und die nehmen (wegen dem schlechten Wetter?) den chickenway zum Passo Pordoi (Weg Nr. 680). Wir denken uns, *ein* Abenteuer pro Tag reicht ja auch, und so folgen wir den beiden Herren.  







Blick auf das Pordoijoch mit dem 680er links an der Bergflanke.





Vom Pordoijoch geht es teils auf Asphalt, teils auf kleinen Ziehwegen nach Canazei. Von dort folgen wir dem Lauf der Fassa auf einem netten Radweg bis nach Moena, wo wir Quartier beziehen.

*Fazit zum Tag 6*

63 km und 1.900 Hm (davon rd. 900 Hm Seilbahn)

Toller Start und traumhafte Landschaft in der Fanes, kleiner Schock über den Wegverlauf am Col de Locia, schöne Überquerung der Pralongia-Hochebene, semi-spannender Abschnitt mit Seilbahn und chickenway zum Pordoijoch, entspannter Radweg entlang der Fassa zum Ausrollen.

An diesem Abend fallen wir stimmungsmäßig irgendwie in ein Loch. Die Unterkunft ist nicht so toll, das Wetter etwas unbeständig und der viele Trubel des Tages (Seilbahn, Motorräder, Autos, Menschen) schlägt uns auf's Gemüt. Vermutlich waren wir die letzten 5 1/2 Tage in einem emotionalen Ausnahmezustand mit der Fanes und der Hüttenübernachtung als Krönung der bisherigen Tour.

Aber es liegt in der Natur des Ausnahmezustands, dass er nicht von Dauer ist.

Und es kommen ja noch ein par schöne Abschnitte, auf die wir uns freuen


----------



## p100473 (21. Januar 2021)

*Col de Locia* bzw. den unmöglichen Bike wanderweg danach kenne ich nicht. War früher öfters in den Dolos, bevor unsere Hauptaktivitäten sich eher in die Westalpen verlegten. Sollte mal unsere alten Tracks vergleichen, wo das liegt - wenn ich sie noch finde. 
Aber nochmals: ich kann es fast nicht glauben, das mit einem 25 kg Gravel zu machen. Obwohl wir ja schon auch die ein oder andere "unmögliche Strecke" gemacht haben. Wie hält man das Bike fest, wenn die eine Hand am Seil ist, der Weg/Stufen glitschig sind und das Gleichgewicht durch die clickies nicht optimal ist?
Denke da an den die gesetzten Stufen am* pso Fontanalba nach Locarno* oder den Abstieg vom *"Tracciolino*" am Comer See über den WW, den man gar nicht gehen sollte.... Aber da hatten wir 11 kg Bikes+ 7 kg Rucksack+ Wanderschuhe....
Schade -aber verständlich- dass du davon keine Bilder hast. Geht mir auch immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Aber nochmals: ich kann es fast nicht glauben, das mit einem 25 kg Gravel zu machen. Obwohl wir ja schon auch die ein oder andere "unmögliche Strecke" gemacht haben. Wie hält man das Bike fest, wenn die eine Hand am Seil ist, der Weg/Stufen glitschig sind und das Gleichgewicht durch die clickies nicht optimal ist?


Also Seil ist da keines, es hat oben durchgängig ein Holzgeländer, was zumindest optisch eine gewisse Sicherheit vermittelt. Den Lenker musst du mit beiden Händen festhalten, sonst spielen die schweren Taschen Karussell mit dir...Hoch hätten wir mit dem setup kapituliert, runter half die Schwerkraft


----------



## soundfreak (22. Januar 2021)

Kenne besagte kritische stelle nicht - würd mich nun aber doch interessieren 😈😉

Findest du im web evt. irgendwo 1 - 2 bilder?

Habt ihr eure alten trekk. Räder eigentlich noch?
Gabs mit diesen noch weitere AX Gschichten oder war dann doch bald mal ein richtiges MTB angesagt ?  ☺ 😎


----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2021)

Hab noch alte Bilder von anderen Touren gefunden.

Sieht so aus...


----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2021)

Kann bestätigen, dass die Passage sch...ße ist. Finden sich hier im Forum aber auch Heldenberichte von Leuten, die das angeblich fahren.
Wir haben damals bergab geschoben, uns kamen ebenfalls Horden von Wanderen entgegen.
Gleichzeitig mit uns ist eine andere Gruppe Alpencrosser runter, die versucht haben, möglichst viel zu fahren, ohne Rücksicht auf niemanden. Hab mich dann noch mit einem von denen verbal angelegt (gestrickte Wollmütze anstatt Helm!), war aber aussichtslos.


----------



## soundfreak (22. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> ... Hab mich dann noch mit einem von denen verbal angelegt (gestrickte Wollmütze anstatt Helm!), war aber aussichtslos.



auch mal ähnliche Erfahrung - mit dem Kommentar - Helm fällt von Brücke u. is kaputt - Mütze jedoch überlebt es    

@cschaeff : danke für fotos !


----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2021)

Ganz oben hat es einen S3/S4-Abschnitt, dann wird es langsam einfacher bis S2 unten im flacheren Bereich.
Richtig gute Fahrtechniker kriegen das aber von oben weg hin - wer ko, der ko 

Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie brenzlig das ist, wenn die CC-Heroes im Testo-Gruppenrausch auf der letzten Rille mit blockierenden Hinterrädern da runterbremsen 

Das war bei uns komplett anders. Meine Frau wurde sehr bemitleidet und umsorgt - ich dagegen erntete den ein oder anderen bösen Blick (wie kann ich so eine zarte Person nur in solche Schwierigkeiten bringen?)

Wenn die wüssten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> auch mal ähnliche Erfahrung - mit dem Kommentar - Helm fällt von Brücke u. is kaputt - Mütze jedoch überlebt es



musste ich auch spontan dran denken


----------



## dede (22. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ganz oben hat es einen S3/S4-Abschnitt, dann wird es langsam einfacher bis S2 unten im flacheren Bereich.
> Richtig gute Fahrtechniker kriegen das aber von oben weg hin - wer ko, der ko
> 
> Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie brenzlig das ist, wenn die CC-Heros im Testo-Gruppenrausch auf der letzten Rille mit blockierenden Hinterrädern da runterbremsen


Genau so ist es - auf den ersten 50-70 Höhen- (respektive Tiefen)metern trennt sich technisch die Spreu vom Weizen. Das kann man zwar durchaus mal versuchen (v.a. weil der Untergrund oben meist fester Fels und damit doch recht griffig ist, manchmal verziert aber auch kleiner, loser Schotter die ohnehin steilen Stufen, dann wird's ne einzige unkontrollierbare Rutschpartie), ist aber mit Rucksack schon ziemlich Harakiri. Wer den Abschnitt runterschiebt, der hat mit Sicherheit nichts falsch gemacht!!!
Danach wird es schnell weniger anspruchsvoll, zunächst kommt noch eine recht enge Kehre (ohne Umsetzen gerade noch fahrbar), danach ist es je nach Zustand des Weges eine mehr oder weniger tiefe und die ersten 100-150 Hm auch weiterhin sehr steile Rutschpartie, bei der (leider) die meisten im Vollblokademodus runterdriften (das trifft sogar beim ein oder anderen zu Fuß zu!). In Summe mit Sicherheit nicht die spannendste Abfahrt der Dolos, aber auch kein unüberwindbares Hexenwerk..... Allerdings Chapeau, das mit nem Gravel zu machen ist schon heftig. Meine "Erstbefahrung" dort fand 1991 mit nem uralten Framework-Bike mit Shimano Deorebremsen statt. Dass es mich nach 10m bereits zerlegt hat und ich danach auch mit zittrigen Beinen runtergeschoben habe, sollte an dieser Stelle nicht verschwiegen werden...(übrigens gab es damals noch kaum Holzstufen dort, was der Befahrbarkeit allerdings keineswegs geschadet hat)


----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure alten trekk. Räder eigentlich noch?
> Gabs mit diesen noch weitere AX Gschichten oder war dann doch bald mal ein richtiges MTB angesagt



Die Räder sind mittlerweile entsorgt, die Rohloff-Naben laufen in neuen Trekkingrahmen weiter...

Nach dem Urlaub gab es was mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremse   

Die neuen Radl konnten sich dann im folgenden Jahr auf der Joe-Route beweisen.

Wenn ich mal lange Weile habe, schreibe ich einen BERICHT (hab da schöne Bilder gemacht )


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal lange Weile habe, schreibe ich einen BERICHT


Der jetzige macht schon Spaß zu lesen. Also möge Corona noch ne Weile anhalten.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> *TAG 6 Lavarella-Hütte - Moena*
> ... Wir sind heute (2021) immer noch begeistert von der irren Landschaft da oben, aber an diesem schönen Sommertag vor 10 Jahren konnten wir unser Glück kaum fassen...



So ungefähr ab dem Limojoch blieb mir glaub ich damals  2005 der Mund offen   diese Eindrücke vergißt man den Lebtag nicht mehr.





einmal muss ich da auf jeden Fall nochmal hin 

und vom Abstieg hab ich auch eins 




an dein 1. Bild kann ich mich allerdings nicht mehr wirklich erinnern.


----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> an dein 1. Bild kann ich mich allerdings nicht mehr wirklich erinnern.



Ist ganz oben, kurz hinter dem Holzgatter und dem Türchen.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2021)

Ganz so schlimm hatte ich das nicht in Erinnerung


----------



## cschaeff (23. Januar 2021)

*Tag 7 Moena - Caoria*

Das Wetter hat sich über Nacht gebessert und unser kleines Zwischentief ist auch verschwunden. Wir sind beide wieder motiviert, erlebnishungrig und leidenswillig  

Mit schönen Blicken auf die wilden Zacken des Latemar geht es gleich hinein in den ersten Anstieg des Tages: Passo di Lusia  





Eine unchristlich steile Gravelpiste zieht erbarmungslos durch den dichten Bergwald. Jetzt ist wieder nach vorne Lehnen angesagt - für die nächsten 5 km beträgt die Steigung um die 15 %.   

Nach 20 Minuten hören wir von hinten Motorengeräusche  Drei fette Jeeps mit grinsenden Touris an Bord zockeln dicht hinter uns her - Überholen wegen dem schmalen Weg unmöglich. In einer etwas breiteren Kehre lassen wir die Entourage passieren.

Drei Kehren weiter steht die Karavane an der Seite und debattiert über den richtigen Weg. Wir wieder vorbei in der Hoffnung, dass die nun umdrehen, aber keine 5 Minuten später hören wir wieder das "unaufdringliche Tuckern" von drei schweren Dieselmotoren unter voller Last.

Ich hätte ja große Lust, jetzt einfach in Wegmitte stur bis zum Pass durchzutreten, aber der Motorenlärm ist uns einfach zu blöd und so quetschen wir uns erneut in die Böschung und lassen uns wieder überholen. Auf allen drei Jeeps steht irgendwas von TRANSALP 2010 auf der Seite. Na super  

Wiederanfahren bei 15 % Steigung, losem Schotter und 12 kg Gepäcktaschen ist eine gesamtmotorische Herausforderung, die der berginteressierte Graveler beizeiten üben sollte  





Die restliche Auffahrt verläuft dann ohne Störung. An einem kleinen Stadl machen wir erst mal Brotzeit.





So langsam lichtet sich der Wald und der Blick auf den Latemar wird frei.





Am Passo Lusia gibt es eine schöne kleine Hütte, die wir natürlich ansteuern. Vor der Tür die drei Fetten Jeeps von vorhin und die versammelte Mannschaft davor. Wir haben kaum in der Gaststube Platz gemommen, da fällt die ganze Horde laut johlender Gestalten ein. Einer hat ein Akkordeon und veranstaltet einen Höllenlärm. Beifallheischend tänzelt er durch die Gaststube und denkt, er ist die Attraktion des Tages. 

Er so  

wir so  

er so 

wir so 

Draußen ist schöner - und stiller.





Der Passo di Lusia ist ein wirklich schönes Aussichtsplätzchen. Knapp oberhalb der Baumgrenze bietet der grasige Sattel traumhafte Ausblicke in die stille und geheimnisvolle Lagoraikette...





...und die steil aufragenden Zinnen der Pale di San Martino.





Das schauen wir uns mal aus der Nähe an 





Auf schönem Panoramaweg queren wir oberhalb des Lago di Paneveggio zur Malga Bocche und weiter zum Eingang des wildromantischen Val Venegia.

Achtung vor den Fischbanditen und den Pilzräubern!





Wir graveln in sehr angenehmer Steigung auf diese imposante Wand zu...





...und es ist einfach wieder fast zu schön, um echt zu sein


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2021)

boah - Hammerpanoramen!


----------



## cschaeff (24. Januar 2021)

Klar, dass bei so einer Kulisse die Einkehrmöglichkeiten nicht lange auf sich warten lassen: Die urige Malga Venegiota

Im Anbau wird auf offenem Feuer auf dem Rost und im schmiedeeisernen Kessel gebruzzelt und gerührt  und es duftet nach Polenta und Funghi und Formaggio und Speck und Cappuccino 






Immer weiter geht es hinein in diesen imposanten Felsenkessel...





...die Spitzen mehr als 1.000 Meter über unseren Köpfen.





Im Gegensatz zum Passo di Lusia ist die Steigung sehr angenehm. Die alte Militärpiste zieht gutmütig mit um die 8 % hinauf zu einem Aussichtsbalkon sondergleichen.





Keine 2 km Luftline von den Felszinnen entfernt liegt die Baita Segantini im offenen Almgelände, auch eine sehr schöne Einkehrmöglichkeit.





Schöne Stimmung da oben mit lebhaftem Wolkenspiel.





Nach der Baita Segantini geht es zum Passo Rolle und von dort teils auf Straße, teils auf Piste hinab...





... in den quirligen Ort San Martino di Castrozza...





...und von da postwendend wieder auf schönem Ziehweg durch den Wald hinauf zur Malga Tognola.





Wir sind mal wieder etwas spät dran und so werden die Schatten oben an der Malga schon spürbar länger.





Die Kompasskarte erweist sich erneut als Überraschungsei und so stochern wir mit der Wegfindung etwas im Nebel.

Traumhaft schöne Landschaft, sehr still und einsam.

Der Weg wird allerdings zunehmend schlechter. Wir queren auf schmalem trail einen Hang, aus dem von überall her das Wasser herbeirinnt. Der trail ist mal Bach, mal Schlammloch, mal erkennbare Pfadspur.

Dann wird es auch noch zünftig steil und alle 50 Meter stehen senkrechte Steinplatten zur Wasserführung in der Spur.

Also für uns: Runterbremsen, Anhalten, Absteigen, drübertragen, Aufsteigen, Einklicken, Weiterrollen.

Das wiederholt sich gefühlt so um die dreißig mal und so ist es schon ziemlich duster, als wir an der Ponte Stel wieder auf Zeugnisse menschlicher Besiedlung stoßen.

Unterkunft haben wir in Caoria klargemacht, wo wir noch eine sehr späte aber umso leckerere Pizza verspeisen.





*Fazit zum Tag 7*

50 km und 2.000 Hm

Sehr steiler Aufstieg zum Passo di Lusia, schöne Panoramastrecke rüber zum Val Venegia, spektakuläre Auffahrt zur Baita Segantini unmittelbar unter den Felstürmen, lange Auffahrt im Wald zur Malga Tognola und lange, teils schwere Abfahrt durch sehr einsame Gegend bis nach Caoria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2021)

Das Val Venegia ist auch so ein Tal, wo einem von Anfang an der Mund offen steht vor Staunen 
Das Schöne ist, dass es sehr angenehm zu fahren ist und man wunderbar genießen kann.


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2021)

*TAG 8 Caoria - Bertoldi*

Auf der gestrigen letzten Abfahrt hatten wir ja schon das Gefühl, in immer einsamere Gefilde vorzustoßen. Der Eindruck verstärkt sich heute Morgen mit jedem Kilometer.

Das Rifugio Refavaie ist der letzte Vorposten der Zivilisation...





...bevor wir einmal den kleinen Fluss queren und in die wilde Gegend zwischwen Lagorai und Cima d'Asta eintauchen.  





Die Tiefenmeter haben ihre Spuren an den Bremsklötzen hinterlassen - kann man mal tauschen 





Die Auffahrt zum Passo Cinque Croci verläuft in sehr angenehmer Steigung. Langsam lichtet sich der Wald...





...und wir graveln in eine wunderschöne einsame Almlandschaft hinein.





Die Cima d'Asta ist der weithin dominierende Gipfel.





Blick zurück auf unseren Anfahrtsweg.





Captain Gravel und der Fünfzack 





Vom Passo Cinque Croci geht es dann 25 km mehr oder weniger nur bergab ins Val Sugana.





Wir sind endgültig im Süden angekommen...





Ein sehr schön trassierter Radweg begleitet das Flüsschen Brenta.





Endlich sind wir mal auf einer Piste unterwegs, wo die Leute nicht ständig stirnrunzelnd unsere Radl beäugen...





Durch nette kleine Orte geht es flach am Fluss entlang.





Auf der gegenüberliegenden Talseite ist schon unsere Fleißaufgabe für den Nachmittag zu sehen: Der steile Felsrand der rd. 1000 Meter höher gelegenen Altopiano di Lavarone.





Wir nehmen den Kaiserjägerweg nach oben...





...welcher sich in abenteuerlicher Trasse die steile Wand hinaufwindet. Hinter jeder Kehre hat es neue Ausblicke auf Caldonazzo und den gleichnamigen See.





An den schmalsten Stellen ist sogar die Begegnung mit einem Auto fast zu eng.





Anderthalb Stunden später erreichen wir nach dem mediterranen Glutofen im Tal plötzlich wieder eine wohltemperierte Mittelgebirgslandschaft.





Durch saftige Wiesen und Waldstücke fahren wir zu unserer Unterkunft in Bertoldi, wo wir für sage und schreibe 50 Cent einen hervorragenden Espresso zur Begrüßung schlürfen.





*Fazit zum Tag 8*

82 km und 2.700 Hm

Einsame und wildromantische Auffahrt zum Passo Cinque Croci, endlose Abfahrt ins Val Sugana, schöner Radweg entlang der Brenta, zähe aber spektakuläre Auffahrt auf die Hochebene von Lavarone


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2021)

Wir sind im Rifugio Refavaie mal bei einem wolkenbruchartigen Regenwetter für 1 tag gestrandet.
Am kommenden Tag bei bestem und klarem Wetter Auffahrt zum Pso Cinque Croci.
Wir sind dann aber weiter über die Forcella Magna an der Cima d´Asta und dann runter ins Valsugana/Castello Tesino- Grigno, um dann am Nachmittag auf die Karstfläche der Ortigara Berge bis zum Albergo Monterovere zu fahren, das damals noch offen hatte.
Unseren Zeitplan hatte der damalige nicht aufgearbeitete Sturmwurf am Rifugio Baricata durcheinandergebracht, der uns dazu zwang, die Bikes ca. 1 h über umgefallene  Bäume zu hieven.
Mit Stirnlampe sind wir dann im Monterovere eingelaufen. Zum Glück (natürlich) hatten wir alle drei eine dabei.
Das war ein brutaler Tag und keinem zur Nachahmung empfohlen......
Habe sogar noch den Tourenbericht gefunden: 12 Tage Trentino Rundfahrt vor ca. 10 Jahren.....
Schön dass einem bei solch schönen Touren wie der eurigen auch wieder die eigenen alten Touren und Erlebnisse einfallen, die wahrscheinlich kein Mensch mehr fährt, weil zu wenig "abfahrtsorientiert" und zu wenige S3 Trails!


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Schön dass einem bei solch schönen Touren wie der eurigen auch wieder die eigenen alten Touren und Erlebnisse einfallen, die wahrscheinlich kein Mensch mehr fährt, weil zu wenig "abfahrtsorientiert" und zu wenige S3 Trails!


Das Gleiche hab ich mir beim Schreiben auch gedacht. Diese ganze trail-addiction beschränkt einen auch irgendwie, weil man fast schlechte Laune bekommt, wenn man mal auf Piste runterfährt.

Bei unserer ersten Tour waren wir da noch komplett "unverdorben" und haben einfach jede Abfahrt genossen.


----------



## soundfreak (26. Januar 2021)

Dein bild mitm fünfzack erinnerte mich gleich an den roten teufel  

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didi_Senft   😈😈😆


----------



## isartrails (27. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das Gleiche hab ich mir beim Schreiben auch gedacht. *Diese ganze trail-addiction beschränkt einen* auch irgendwie, weil man fast schlechte Laune bekommt, wenn man mal auf Piste runterfährt. Bei unserer ersten Tour waren wir da noch komplett "unverdorben" und haben jede Abfahrt genossen.


Meine Rede seit Jahren.  Hat für mich schon was Zwanghaftes, diese ständige Fragerei nach "trailorientierten Transalpstrecken"...
Ich halt es da eher (ganz frei) nach Karl Valentin: _Wenn ein Trail kommt, freu ich mich. Und wenn kein Trail kommt, freu ich mich auch._


----------



## talybont (27. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm hatte ich das nicht in Erinnerung


Geht mir auch so! Hatte mich 2003 da aber auch fies abgelegt (mit dem Lenker in einer Kiefer verheddert und Abflug) und wohlmöglich einen Fimriss


----------



## talybont (27. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Meine Rede seit Jahren.  Hat für mich schon was Zwanghaftes, diese ständige Fragerei nach "trailorientierten Transalpstrecken"...
> Ich halt es da eher (ganz frei) nach Karl Valentin: _Wenn ein Trail kommt, freu ich mich. Und wenn kein Trail kommt, freu ich mich auch._


Nachdem ich letzten September mal wieder im Karwendel/Wetterstein war (nach gefühlten 100 Jahren ohne Berge), war ich von der Gegend so fasziniert, dass mir Trails überhaupt nicht gefehlt haben.
Deswegen finde ich den Tourbericht auch so erfrischend!


----------



## cschaeff (27. Januar 2021)

*Tag 9 Bertoldi - Riva*

Nach der wieder recht strammen Etappe gestern ist heute lockeres Ausrollen angesagt.

Es geht erst mal von der Altopiano über kleine und kleinste Nebenstraßen runter an die Etsch, wo die Radl wieder artgerecht auf dem Etschradweg bewegt werden. 





Schönes klares Wasser an der Einmündung des Torrente Leno bei Rovereto. 





Bei Ravazzone queren wir die Etsch und schwenken nach Westen...





...vorbei an vielen Rebstöcken...





...durch die Ortschaft Mori.





Zum Gardasee ist ein separater Radweg ausgeschildert, welcher schön abseits der Straße...





...vorbei an karstigen Hängen...





...und durch viele grünes Busch- und Baumwerk zum letzten Pass der Tour führt:

Passo San Giovanni auf beeindruckenden 277 m über dem Meer (und ca. 215 m über dem Gardasee)





Für jemanden, der unter Buchen, Eichen und Tannen aufwuchs natürlich ein Foto wert 





Die Gardaseeberge grüßen schon von (gar nicht mehr so weiter) Ferne.





Schöne Trauben am Wegesrand...





...müssen natürlich im Halbschatten der Olivenbäume gekostet werden.





Fertigmachen zum Endspurt.





Es geht noch kurz durch die verwinkelten Gassen von Nago...





...und dann erblicken wir ihn: Den Endpunkt unserer Tour





Ich hatte mir ganz oft vorgestellt, wie es sich anfühlen muss, dort anzukommen, nach all den Mühen und überstandenen Abenteuern.

Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass sie Blumen streuen oder Lieder anstimmen und uns lobpreisen. Aber ich hatte irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass man einen erhebenden Moment erlebt und sich großartig fühlt.

Stattdessen waren wir genervt von der Hitze, dem Lärm, der Enge und dem ganzen Budenzauber. Es wollte irgendwie keine Hochstimmung bei uns aufkommen, was wir beide als sehr irritierend empfanden.

Ich erkläre es mir im Nachhinein so, dass sich schlicht und einfach schon beim Ankommen in Riva bei uns die Enttäuschung breitmachte, dass diese geniale Tour jetzt einfach so zu Ende ist. Wir waren schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt erfüllt von der Sehnsucht nach den grünen Almwiesen, aus denen gewaltige Wände zum Himmel emporsteigen, nach der klaren Luft und nach der Stille, die man nahezu greifen kann.

Diese Sehnsucht hält bis heute, vermutlich ein ganzes Leben lang 

In diesem Sinne: Gravel on  





*Fazit zum Tag 9*

59 km und 500 Hm

Lange Abfahrt auf kleinen Sträßchen bis ins Etschtal, ganz netter Radweg entlang der Etsch Richtung Rovereto, dann durch kleine Dörfchen und viel Grün auch auf separatem Radweg nach Nago, wo man zum ersten Mal den Lago erblickt. Die letzten Kilometer dann Promenadenbiken bis zur Eisdiele am Piazza Catena.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2021)

Schade dass dieses wunderschöne Revival zu Ende ist. Da werde ich doch öfter mal reinsehen.

SG


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (27. Januar 2021)

DANKE - sehr anschauliche Schilderungen. Du schreibst wie ein Profi.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Januar 2021)

Text und Bilder  
Danke fürs Mitnehmen.


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2021)

Um das feeling noch ein wenig zu verlängern, hier noch ein paar Bilder zu dem Thema "aus dem Archiv"....
Start am Rif Refavaie - nach dem großen Regen.






Nach langer Auffahrt am pso Cinque Croci, 2.018 m. Gut fahrbarer Schotterweg. Es sollte der längste Tag unserer "Ronda Trentino" werden mit über 3.000 hm.





Unsere Route führte uns Richtung Cima d´Asta und nach ca. 1 h Schieben über die
 Forcella Magna, 2.117 m. Eine geniale und völlig einsame Gegend.





Dafür belohnte uns eine 700 hm lange geniale Abfahrt Richtung Valsugana.











Nach der Auffahrt über das Rifugio barricata (geschlossen) müssen wir mühsam die Sturmschäden Richtung Ortigara Karstberge überwinden.








Durch diese Verspätung wird es bereits dunkel bis wir unser Übernachtungsquartier am Monterovere erreichen. Wir hatten angerufen und wurden trotz später Stunde noch mit einem köstlichen Abendmahl (und zahlreichen Bieren) versorgt. Die Menschen dort sind einfach total nett und gastfreundlich.














Einer der unvergesslichen Bike tage!!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> *TAG 8 Caoria - Bertoldi*
> 
> Auf der gestrigen letzten Abfahrt hatten wir ja schon das Gefühl, in immer einsamere Gefilde vorzustoßen. Der Eindruck verstärkt sich heute Morgen mit jedem Kilometer.
> 
> ...



Rifugio Refavaie  vor der Auffahrt haben wir noch eine Riesenportion Spaghetti gegessen, Mittags.
Da kam dann ein verschlafener Biker aus der Hütte, der uns bekannt vorkam, weil wir ihn ein paar Tage vorher mit seiner Gruppe getroffen haben, in Eile. Er erzählte, dass sie einen Ruhetag einlegen heute und gestern abend in dunkler Nacht vom Hüttenwirt irgendwo bei Caoria abgeholt werden mussten  
Aber das Beste war, ein paar Tage später haben wir 2 von den 3 wieder getroffen im Rif. Papa am Pasubio  den dritten Mitfahrer haben sie verloren bei der Auffahrt, weil er  durch die verbotene Strada delle Gallerie hoch wollte/ist. Er kam dann ziemlich spät doch noch im Rifugio an.
Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann zusammen mit einem Landrat aus dem Oberschwäbischen und seiner Gruppe weiter gefahren  
Schön diese Erinnerungen 
​


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2021)

Ein" Landrat " hat sich den Pasubio gegeben? 
Da wollte ich gar keinen der unsrigen treffen aus AB/MIL/MSP/MKK ....für die reicht es immer nur zum "Bürgerradeln" mit der Presse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (28. Januar 2021)

@cschaeff Mal wieder ein toller Bericht, wunderschöne Fotos, eine Mega Tour mit teilweise echten Hammeretappen  - und das gleich zum Einstieg ins Thema Alpen. Quasi von 0 auf 100 ;-)
Einfach nur Top 
Bin gespannt, was als nächstes kommt 
Drüch Euch (und uns allen) die Daumen für 2021.


----------



## finale (28. Januar 2021)

danke für diesen tollen Tourbericht, das macht richtig Lust auf den kommenden Sommer!
lässt du uns den link zu den gpx Daten noch zukommen?


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2021)

@p100473 

Heftige Etappe 
auch ohne Fichtenmikado 

Forcella Magna hatten wir in 2019 auch überlegt, sind dann aber Richtung Fersental abgebogen (auch eine unglaublich wilde und ursprüngliche Ecke).


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2021)

*FAZIT*

Immer wieder schön, wenn ein Plan aufgeht...insbesondere, wenn er für den ersten Alpencross doch etwas deppert naiv verwegen war 

Was mir beim Schreiben aufgefallen ist: Wie viele Details ich noch nach 10 Jahren erinnere. Vielleicht sind es die Fotos, die man öfter mal anschaut? Vielleicht ist es die Mischung aus sinnlicher Wahrnehmung und stundenlanger körperlicher Anstrengung? Was auch immer, solche Erinnerungen sind hochwillkommen 

Als Graveltour gar nicht so schlecht...
Die Abfahrten sind entweder so leicht, dass man sie auch mit dem Gravel ganz gut berherrschen kann. Oder sie sind so schwer, dass man erst gar nicht in Versuchung kommt (ist aber auch nur am Col de Locia und abschnittsweise auf dem Tognola-Trail der Fall). So bewegt man sich trotz der meist einfachen Pisten viel in hochalpinem Gelände. Näher als am Hochfeiler, im Herzen der Fanes oder vor den Pale di San Martino kann man den Bergen kaum kommen, und das ohne stundenlanges Schieben oder Tragen.

Richtige trails hat es naturgemäß auf dieser Graveltour wenige. Was uns auf wundersame Weise damals überhaupt nicht gestört hat. Was mich wiederum zu der Überzeugung bringt, dass diese ganze Trail-Fixierung nur reine Kopfsache ist, die man auch wieder etwas zurückdrehen kann. Deswegen mein neuer Vorsatz: Schätze den Forstweg auch bergab. Man kann auch ohne trails glücklich sein 

In Summe sind wir in 9 Tagen 562 km und 16.250 Hm gestrampelt. Ein ziemlicher Hatscher, zumal es auf zwei Etappen auch nahe an die 3.000 Hm geht. Der Lohn sind allerdings enorm viele Eindrücke durch die unterschiedlichen Berge (Karwendel, Zillertaler, Dolomiten, Lagorai...) und die unterschiedlichen Kultur- und Sprachräume, die alle ihren ganz eigenen Charme haben.

Der erste Alpencross macht auf jeden Fall etwas mit Dir. Dein Selbstbild bekommt eine neue Facette und du nimmst dich als jemanden war, der selbst große Hindernisse bewältigen kann, beharrlich Tritt um Tritt. Und er macht definitiv süchtig  Aber wem sag ich das...Ihr kennt's ja selber


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2021)

10 Jahre her, ohne Gewähr 

Es prüfe bitte ein jeder selbst, ob das heute noch so geht

TAG 1








						Transalp 2010-1
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 2








						Transalp 2010-2
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 3








						Transalp2010-3
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 4








						Transalp2010-4
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 5








						Transalp 2010-5
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 6








						Transalp 2010-6
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 7








						Transalp 2010-7
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 8








						Transalp 2010-8
					






					out.ac
				




TAG 9








						Transalp 2010-9
					






					out.ac


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Was mich wiederum zu der Überzeugung bringt, dass diese ganze Trail-Fixierung nur reine Kopfsache ist, die man auch wieder etwas zurückdrehen kann. Deswegen mein neuer Vorsatz: Schätze den Forstweg auch bergab. Man kann auch ohne trails glücklich sein


Danke für das mutige Niederschreiben dieser Erkenntnis. 
Und im übrigen bin ich beeindruckt von euren Tagesleistungen auf dieser Transalp, zumal mit den gezeigten Rädern. Das bekommt mancher selbst mit richtig gutem Material, ergo Mountainbikes, nicht hin.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2021)

Das Wichtigste hab ich vergessen: 

Auf der gesamten Strecke haben wir keine einzige e-bike Lademöglichkeit gesehen - also fleißig trainieren


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2021)

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Ein Anfänger plant unmöglich eine Transalp in dieser Genauigkeit. Du erwähntest Uli Stanciu und die Transalp Chgallenge in einem deiner ersten Posts. Aber hattest du die Vorlage, oder wie bist du zu dieser exakten Streckenführung gekommen? 
Viele Verhauer sehe ich in den Tracks nicht. Sind das die Originaltracks von damals, oder hast du die nachgezeichnet?


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Ein Anfänger plant unmöglich eine Transalp in dieser Genauigkeit. Du erwähntest Uli Stanciu und die Transalp Chgallenge in einem deiner ersten Posts. Aber hattest du die Vorlage, oder wie bist du zu dieser exakten Streckenführung gekommen?
> Viele Verhauer sehe ich in den Tracks nicht. Sind das die Originaltracks von damals, oder hast du die nachgezeichnet?


Die habe ich jetzt beim Schreiben nachgezeichnet. Damals hatten wir die Kompasskarten und die Strecke mit Textmarker farbig hinterlegt.
Die meisten Etappen sind wir zwischenzeitlich mindestens noch einmal gefahren, immer bei anderen Mehrtagestouren. Deswegen sind mir die Etappen präsent und ich kann die schnell aus der Erinnerung zusammenklicken...


----------



## soundfreak (28. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Auf der gesamten Strecke haben wir keine einzige e-bike Lademöglichkeit gesehen - also fleißig trainieren



wart nur ab - die "Elektrifizierung" wird unaufhaltsam voranschreiten ...  
-------------
Klasse Leistung - in 9 Tagen ist das wahrlich kein honigschlecken  

Vielen dank nochmals für die sehr unterhaltsamen Tage - Sehr gelungener Reisebericht !!!  😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ein" Landrat " hat sich den Pasubio gegeben?
> Da wollte ich gar keinen der unsrigen treffen aus AB/MIL/MSP/MKK ....für die reicht es immer nur zum "Bürgerradeln" mit der Presse....



Die Landratgruppe ist nach meinem Routenvorschlag mit uns mitgefahren und es hat ihnen gut gefallen 

Falls sich einer der Leser wieder erkennt   es war ein schöner Tag mit euch


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> *FAZIT*
> 
> Immer wieder schön, wenn ein Plan aufgeht...insbesondere, wenn er für den ersten Alpencross doch etwas deppert naiv verwegen war
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich zu 100 % 
Danke für den tollen Bericht und die schönen Erinnerungen.

*"Der erste Alpencross macht auf jeden Fall etwas mit Dir"*

Unseren 1. AX haben wir glaub ich einen Tag früher beendet, ich war so k.o., aber ich wollte z.B. unbedingt übers Pfunderer Joch. Am Jahresende haben wir geheiratet. Das Jahr drauf sind wir eine 8 tägige Dolorunde gefahren


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2021)

Superschön - Danke für's mitnehmen 

... und schön zu sehen, dass es eben nicht immer die supertechnischen Trails sein müssen


----------



## Aninaj (29. Januar 2021)

Am liebsten würde ich mich auf's Rad schwingen und die Tour nachfahren... aber da war ja was ... Winter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2021)

Wirklich ein toller Bericht! Und ich muss wirklich über die Höhenmeterleistung staunen, wäre für mich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Das ist alles so flockig locker geschrieben, das soll nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen, dass es in den Dolos meist sacksteil bergauf geht. Siehe 2 Bilder von der Steilstufe nach der Pederü-Hütte. Da hab ich schon ohne Gepäck geschoben.  Aber das steh ich dazu.

Ich glaube, der 1. Alpencross ist immer etwas Besonderes, egal welche Strecke man wählt und ob privat oder organisiert, das Suchtpotenzial ist auf jeden Fall immens.


----------



## cschaeff (30. Januar 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wirklich ein toller Bericht! Und ich muss wirklich über die Höhenmeterleistung staunen, wäre für mich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Das ist alles so flockig locker geschrieben, das soll nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen, dass es in den Dolos meist sacksteil bergauf geht. Siehe 2 Bilder von der Steilstufe nach der Pederü-Hütte. Da hab ich schon ohne Gepäck geschoben.  Aber das steh ich dazu.


Bild 1 müsste die Fanes-Hütte sein und Bild 2 kurz vor dem Limojoch?
Da ist es tatsächlich sacksteil (sicher über 20 %) und zudem viel loser Schotter...Ich glaub ich habs einmal mit dem MTB geschafft, im Sattel zu bleiben.

Liegt noch viel Schnee am Rand. War noch früh im Jahr?


----------



## Mausoline (30. Januar 2021)

Du hast recht.

Eure Höhenmeterleistung wollt ich auch noch erwähnen. Die war damals schon gewaltig  und hat sich seither nicht verändert, im Gegensatz zu den Bikes 

Das wär für mich auch nie möglich gewesen.
Unsere Planung war immer ca. 40 bis 70 km und ca. 1500 bis max 2000 hm, aber meist wars auch abhängig von den Hütten, weil wir überwiegend auf den Hütten übernachtet haben.


----------



## culoduro (30. Januar 2021)

Ja ich bin auch absolut beeindruckt von den locker runtergespulten Tageskilometern und-Höhenmetern! Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder, hat mich auf jeden Fall zur Planung einer"Gravel- Transalp" oder Trans-Dolomiti inspiriert.

(Nur der Tag von Fanes nach Moena klingt nicht so richtig lecker, quer durch den ganzen Skizirkus im Sommer und das Fassatal runter... da bin ich noch am tüfteln, wie man das anders verbinden kann. )


----------



## cschaeff (30. Januar 2021)

Ja, die Höhenmeter...

Die fielen bei uns auch nicht vom Himmel, sondern da stecken viele tausende Kilometer Training dahinter (am Anfang vorwiegend auf dem Rennrad). Wir fahren die letzten 30 Jahre beide jeweils zwischen 5.000 und 10.000 km pro Jahr. Das bringt dann einfach eine Grundzähigkeit mit sich. Und wenn du dann auch noch knapp über 50 kg wiegst wie meine Frau, wird's berghoch echt unheimlich für die übrigen Beteiligten... 

Die gute Nachricht: Es braucht weder dieses Trainungspensum, noch diese Tageshöhenmeter, um beim Alpencross glücklich zu werden. Die Berge sind immer schön und wenn man den eigenen Schweinehund überwunden hat, darf man auch auf 1.000 Hm stolz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (30. Januar 2021)

odysseus schrieb:


> (Nur der Tag von Fanes nach Moena klingt nicht so richtig lecker, quer durch den ganzen Skizirkus im Sommer und das Fassatal runter... da bin ich noch am tüfteln, wie man das anders verbinden kann. )


Pralongia kriegst du nicht viel mit vom Skizirkus, das ist echt schön da oben mit 360° Panorama (Puez, Sella, Langkofel, Fanes,...).

Heute würde ich mit dem letzten Lift hoch zur Porta Vescovo und dann in der Bindelweghütte übernachten 

Am nächsten Morgen Bindelweg und anschließend eine der vielen Lines im Bikepark nach Canazei runter. Fassatal ist dann schön zum Ausrollen und gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Mausoline (30. Januar 2021)

Ihr habt noch nie übernachtet dort oben 





Die Abendstimmung ist schon klasse


----------



## culoduro (30. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Pralongia kriegst du nicht viel mit vom Skizirkus, das ist echt schön da oben mit 360° Panorama (Puez, Sella, Langkofel, Fanes,...).
> 
> Heute würde ich mit dem letzten Lift hoch zur Porta Vescovo und dann in der Bindelweghütte übernachten
> 
> Am nächsten Morgen Bindelweg und anschließend eine der vielen Lines im Bikepark nach Canazei runter. Fassatal ist dann schön zum Ausrollen und gar nicht so schlecht...


Danke Dir, das gucke ich mir gleich auf Locus Mal an. Die Gegend kenne ich ja auch schon, die anderen Teile Deiner Route ab Moena noch nicht


----------



## cschaeff (30. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ihr habt noch nie übernachtet dort oben



Doch, doch, deswegen ja der Tip.





Abendstimmung an der Marmolada von der Hüttenterasse


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2021)

...boah, Ihr macht mich feddich mit Euren Ausblicken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Liegt noch viel Schnee am Rand. War noch früh im Jahr?


Ja, relativ, das war zu Pfingsten 2009. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das in der letzten Mai-Dekade. Oben sind wir ziemlich lang durch den Schnee gestapft und haben und geärgert, da wir tags zuvor extra nachgefragt haben, ob noch Schnee liegt. Egal, schön war´s trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

